# Help



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

I need your help. I need a better digital camera that can take multiple shots in seconds. Please keep in mind, I wade fish 100% of the time. Any help would be great. Price range $500 to $1000

Thanks

Chris


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I've heard good things about the Pentax Optio WPi. And it's way under your budget.

http://www.pentaximaging.com/produc...ra--OptioWPi/reqID--6941188/subsection--optio


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Thanks and that sounds great. What about short videos...I didn't ask that, sorry.

Chris


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

I think bslittle has the Pentax Optio camera. I would ask him how well it (or if it) shoots multiple frames. 

I have had 2 (digital) point-and-shoot cameras (prior to my dSLR) and they all claimed to be able to "burst 3 frames". And technically they did, but the latency from one frame to the next was too long to use it for capturing action or motion. The first shot was the only photo with any potential of capturing what I wanted. I would suggest that you handle a few cameras at a camera store, put them in burst mode, and see how fast they can rip multiple frames.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Hey Chris, have you checked out the Olympus Evolt E-500 or E-300? Both are under $1000. Not positive but they should be making an underwater housing for both models......

Or you could hire me as your full time photographer/digital-artist/ part time fishing guide. :wink: Just ordered my Canon 20D the other day.

Capt. Ray

Recognize this shot Chris? Should look good hanging next to the mount. Will start trying to market this type of digital art real soon.


----------



## krbo18 (Dec 13, 2005)

thats a sweet pic.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Man Ray, we need to hook up. Good job. 

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Capt. Chris Martin said:


> Man Ray, we need to hook up. Good job.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


Are you and Deb going to make the Bandera TOWA conference? Sure hope so. I'll be there a couple of days early shooting some Whitetail and other assorted wildlife with my new Canon.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

ray said:


> Just ordered my Canon 20D the other day.


Congrats on the new hardware Ray! Whatever your expectations of the 20D are, it will exceed them. I'm excited to see what you can do with it.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

We have a group of 16 fishing with us that weekend. We would love to make itm just cannot this time. Man, how can I get a copy of Jim's picuture like that? I would like to talk to you more about what camera and software your using. For example, when taking a photo of someone pulling a fsh out of the water, I want to see bubbles and falling water and not have it so blured. Please help. Thanks


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Cutter said:


> Congrats on the new hardware Ray! Whatever your expectations of the 20D are, it will exceed them. I'm excited to see what you can do with it.


Thanks Cutter. I checked out your site and read some of your outdoor articles. Great stuff, both writing and photography. Have you ever considered joining TOWA (Texas Outdoor Writers Association)? Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Capt. Chris Martin said:


> We have a group of 16 fishing with us that weekend. We would love to make itm just cannot this time. Man, how can I get a copy of Jim's picuture like that? I would like to talk to you more about what camera and software your using. For example, when taking a photo of someone pulling a fsh out of the water, I want to see bubbles and falling water and not have it so blured. Please help. Thanks


Sorry you can't make the conference. Should be a good one. I'm still working on that digital painting. Will let you know when I think it's ready. Should make a decent 16x20 print on art paper. When would be the best time to call you and talk photography? I'll be out of pocket until later this afternoon.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

*Towa*



Dorado-Mahi said:


> Thanks Cutter. I checked out your site and read some of your outdoor articles. Great stuff, both writing and photography. Have you ever considered joining TOWA (Texas Outdoor Writers Association)? Let me know if you're interested.


Yes, I am interested in TOWA. Send me a PM or email if you have some more info.

Thanks


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

I don't profess much knowledge of photography by I have ruined a few good digitals while fishing. I recently bought a waterproof case for my current one. It is made by Fantasea and the have cases for lots of cameras and model specific so you get nearly full function. I got mine from B&H Photo www.bhphotovideo.com . There are some waterproof digitals but this will expand your options.

Good luck,
Steve


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*One other thing to keep in mind....*



Capt. Chris Martin said:


> I need your help. I need a better digital camera that can take multiple shots in seconds. Please keep in mind, I wade fish 100% of the time. Any help would be great. Price range $500 to $1000
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


Alot of time people focus only on how much a memory card will hold. Different manufacturers make different cards with different write speeds. Make sure when your testing the same speed card in each camera. My primary card is 80x and it works great, but of course it's a little more $$$.

All the advise I've ssen here as usual is very good. It's been said here before but I personally would have to think twice about taking and expensive DSLR offshore with all the banging. Just my 2 cents.


----------

